# Pet Shop Visit



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I went out today and went to get something new for the budgies (I got them a little toy) and was delighted by the pet shops bird selection. 
They had some really lovely finches, quails and a pair of rosy bourkes that I would have had if didn't already have 10 budgies. 
They were still young as they were sort of budgie sized but they looked lovely and healthy. 
Just as well I have so many lovely budgies already. 

I played the game 'Which budgie would I buy if I had to pick one' and there was a beautiful adult male green and yellow who took my fancy. 

But yay, I came home with no new birds because I'm a champion! woo!

:yellow face 2::green budgie::yellow face::blue pied::violet::sky blue::wild::grey::rainbow::budgie: (I was going to pick 10 in colours like my guys but that seemed like too much work).


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good job in not adding more to the flock, Emma! :2thumbs:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

You do have a lovely flock as it is . Great job with restraint. Looks like you are still strong enough you don't need to become a member of the support group .


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

They were really cute but I am more than happy with my wonderful flock and I'd not seriously consider getting a different species of bird when first of all, I have no idea about the care involved with them and absolutely not when I have so many birds already. 
Maybe if I had a couple of budgies, it might have been doable, but I think I'm at maximum capacity with the birds and am so very content and happy with them.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

glad you decided to just stay with your flock and not add anymore for now.I think you'll have all the joy and love from your flock for many years.it can be hard to say no sometimes though.
Lol I get the same way when I see other birds.then I remember Gracie being my little princess and I'm just happy with her for now.Blessings my friend


----------

